# Squalicum Harbor



## TMorrow (Jul 3, 2017)

View attachment 142623


----------



## RowdyRay (Jul 3, 2017)

Wow! Nice shot.

Timing is everything, isn't it? An hour earlier or later would be completely different.


----------



## paigew (Jul 3, 2017)

so pretty! love the light and tones


----------



## TMorrow (Jul 6, 2017)

RowdyRay said:


> Wow! Nice shot.
> 
> Timing is everything, isn't it? An hour earlier or later would be completely different.



Thank Ray. Yes I caught it during the blue hour!


----------



## TMorrow (Jul 6, 2017)

paigew said:


> so pretty! love the light and tones



Thanks Paigew, I'm glad you like it.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jul 6, 2017)

Very nice catch. The tones are really warm and work well.


----------



## smoke665 (Jul 6, 2017)

Colors, light, lines, composition, subject, reflections.........is there anything you "didn't" make work for you in this shot? Great shot!


----------



## BrentC (Jul 6, 2017)

Great shot!


----------



## blurred45 (Jul 6, 2017)

Excellent shot! The lights and the sky gives a good highlight.


----------



## TMorrow (Jul 8, 2017)

Dean, Smoke, Brent, and Blurred, thank you all for the comments.


----------



## Peeb (Jul 8, 2017)

Home run!


----------



## fishing4sanity (Jul 8, 2017)

Beautiful photo! It also has a very peaceful feeling about it.


----------



## Desi (Jul 8, 2017)

Nice shot.  Kinda cool how the light and color of the harbor lights leads to, and blends with, the orange in the sunset.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 8, 2017)

Excellent.  Nominated  POTM


----------



## TMorrow (Jul 10, 2017)

Peeb, Fishing, and Desi, thank you!


----------



## TMorrow (Jul 10, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> Excellent.  Nominated  POTM



Wow, thank you JC. That is very flattering considering the quality of the entries.


----------

